# My next conversion a corner TV cabinet



## sutto75 (Mar 13, 2011)

My next conversion a corner TV cabinet almost done waiting on backgrounds. What you think.


----------



## chickensnake (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks great, well done


----------



## sutto75 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks mate will be good when done.


----------



## 1woma (Mar 14, 2011)

well done.....What are you going to keep in there? I wish i new how to put lights in like that...... ( i knew i should have married a handy man lol)im in the middle of a kitchen dresser transformation to, but its slow work with three kids and only one income


----------



## sutto75 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks 1woma i will be keeping two albino darwins one in each. Keep with the conversion they look good when done. If you live local to me ie brisbane i dont mind helping out a bit. Just send me a PM.
Good luck


----------



## medz84 (Mar 14, 2011)

looks awesome!! its giving me some ideas on mine (when i finally get around to it!!)


----------



## sutto75 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cool. That offer is for anyone who need some help send a pm and will see what i can do.


----------



## bucket (Mar 14, 2011)

looks good did you use any heating other than the lights


----------



## AaronR (Mar 14, 2011)

how local does Vic count lol joking


----------



## sutto75 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes Bucket has a heat lamp in each 60W heats up nice and toasty to 32-35c hot side.


----------



## 1woma (Mar 18, 2011)

sutto75 said:


> Thanks 1woma i will be keeping two albino darwins one in each. Keep with the conversion they look good when done. If you live local to me ie brisbane i dont mind helping out a bit. Just send me a PM. Good luck


 Thanks heaps for the offer but im in SA


----------



## sutto75 (Mar 19, 2011)

ok all done now with new Darwins moved in but the little lady still not happy in bottom got me a good one when moving in......


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks great well done.


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

amazing mate id be proud if i was you


----------



## cadwallader (Mar 20, 2011)

looks stunning


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 20, 2011)

It looks soo good mate. Well done


----------



## diamond 007 (Mar 25, 2011)

Another good one. How do you keep the fake grass clean is it removable?????


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 25, 2011)

Just picked up a slightly smaller one on ebay for $12, will post pics when it's done, hopefully I can get it too look as good as yours.


----------



## sutto75 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes mate cut it to size have 3 for each so that way when they go i can just change and hose it off. and need 3 cause soon as you change it they chit again...lol


----------



## thedee (Mar 27, 2011)

The whole thing looks stunning. Amazing job!

What background did you use, by the way?


----------



## sutto75 (Mar 27, 2011)

hey thedee sent you a PM


----------



## sookie (Apr 11, 2011)

What if a few of us SAers get together and fly u down to help us all?now that's a plan.......people we must unite.


----------



## sutto75 (Apr 14, 2011)

lol sookie SA would be fun


----------

